# Granfors Bruks



## Nathan Bruce (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a question, Do you guys recommend getting a nice axe like a Granfors Bruks, Or should I just buy something like a coldsteel or a collins? Is it worth it and if so, what is the best general purpose GFB(Granfors Bruks) axe? Would it be the small forest axe?


----------



## johnsayen (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## bootboy (Oct 5, 2021)

Get the Scandinavian forest axe. This is a great axe. 25” handle. 2.5 lbs. excellent general purpose axe.









Gränsfors Scandinavian Forest Axe | Gränsfors Bruk Sweden


The Gränsfors Scandinavian Forest Axe is a more professional axe, ideal for felling larger trees and for limbing a felled tree. The axe is forged to a curved bit, making it suitable for cutting into…




www.gransforsbruk.com





I also have the American felling axe, but it’s to big for anything but full swings when chopping or pounding wedges.


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 5, 2021)

You will love the quality, possibly to the point of getting a cheaper 'beater' axe to take the heavy wear and tear.

I wanted a mid-size maul and got a good deal on the GB Small Splitting Maul, second from the left in the group photo attached.


----------



## sand sock (Oct 19, 2021)

i have a older wetterlings, i believe it is a hunters or wildlife hatchet. i would buy a gransfor brux small forest in a heart beat, if i could afford to do so. put some grip tape on the lower handle and go. they sharpen up easilly and hold a edge. i think the lower lobes on the head , help keep the handle tight and protec it. i spike logs with mine like a hookeroon , to keep from bending over. it taps my plastic wedges. you want something with a large knob on the but. so you dont slip. 
canadian outdoor equiptment has had the best prices recently


----------



## tlzkaasen (Nov 14, 2021)

I have few Gransfors Axes and this little hatchet gets used the most for just day to day use. I do plan to add a nice Gransfors forest Axe at some point this winter prior to starting back my habitat projects on my farm.

Good luck and I do feel they are worth the price.


----------



## InTheNorth (Dec 13, 2021)

I own a Gransfors maul and the quality is excellent but they are very pricey. You may want to look at the Hultafors Agdor line. Also made in Sweden and great quality for less than half the price. Also Council tool make great axes for a great price as well. You won't feel gulity using a lower priced axe the way you are supposed to as you will with a Gransfors and I doubt it will really work any better


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 20, 2021)

I may be too new here to post this type of comment. But worth it is a very relative term. 

I just went through an axe buying phase. 









Helko North America: Classic Line


Helko Classic Line: American felling axes that are both stylish and effective. The heads are polished to a highly reflective finish that reduces friction when cutting and improves rust resistance



www.helkonorthamerica.com





I bought the forester for my son and the expedition for myself. 

i also bought a smaller husqvarna axe (traditional) limbing axe. 









Traditional (Multi-purpose) Axe


Suitable for small-scale tree felling, limbing logs, branch trimming and clearing bushes. The long handle gives power to the cut. Comes with an edge cover




www.husqvarna.com





The two German axes are beautiful and my son loves his. It cuts very well and is a thing of beauty. He uses it (forester) and it allows me to spend time with him, so worth it. The expedition is just too big to be practical 

The husqvarna axe by far sees the most use as it is smaller and lighter and allows me to limb very easily. 

So the forester was worth it, the expedition was not and the husky was.


----------



## InTheNorth (Dec 20, 2021)

Bassmantweed said:


> I may be too new here to post this type of comment. But worth it is a very relative term.
> 
> I just went through an axe buying phase.
> 
> ...


Being in the outdoors beats everything.....but when done with your kids takes it to another level


----------



## Nathan Bruce (Dec 20, 2021)

So it sounds like you guys recommend buying one, are there any deals this time of year and are there any stores i can buy it in store at? thanks for the advice!


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

Nathan Bruce said:


> I have a question, Do you guys recommend getting a nice axe like a Granfors Bruks, Or should I just buy something like a coldsteel or a collins? Is it worth it and if so, what is the best general purpose GFB(Granfors Bruks) axe? Would it be the small forest axe?


IMHO, Council Tool utility line axes are the best value. Forged AISI 1060 American steel with computer controlled heat treatment hung on grade A tight straight grained hickory. All materials sourced and made in the U.S. for a median price. It's it. Most useful are my 4lb GSA 36" and 2.25 Boy's Axe 28". Best bangs.


----------



## JRM (Jul 18, 2022)

I've got one of their splitting axes - top quality to be sure. I agree with the sentiment of tending to grab other axes for the dirty work though...caught myself doing this more than once. 
But for my intended use of actual splitting it's a great tool and is my go to. 
I was looking on Forrestry Suppliers website a month or so ago and many of their models were out of stock with no ETA. Sadly this has become the new norm.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

JRM said:


> I've got one of their splitting axes - top quality to be sure. I agree with the sentiment of tending to grab other axes for the dirty work though...caught myself doing this more than once.
> But for my intended use of actual splitting it's a great tool and is my go to.
> I was looking on Forrestry Suppliers website a month or so ago and many of their models were out of stock with no ETA. Sadly this has become the new norm.


What I like about the 4lb GSA 36" is the profile and higher centerline. Rooster's design is identical to their full size Velvicut Felling Axe, which I have along with the Velvicut Boy's Axe. I considered Gransfors and Hultafors, but after buying a Hults Bruk I wasn't impressed in use. Swedish C50 steel is exactly what we call AISI 1050 mounted on a club. They make hickory hafts way to thick and wide. I sold it to a Swedish axe fanboy that loves it. I'm convinced that both are priced twice what they're worth. Council Tools are for working hard with.


----------



## JRM (Jul 18, 2022)

Sounds like a salesman pitch....


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

Well thank you. I was in sales and management for about seven years some 40+ years ago. I still look to quality and value. IMHO there's nothing special or of superior anything of Swedish or German axes. The best is produced by Council Tool and that's my experience. What is experienced is all that's known. So, what do you know?


----------



## JRM (Jul 18, 2022)

There's nothing wrong with your opinion at all, which you already made clear once before. They could be the best axes in the whole wide world but Repeating the same line in back to back posts makes it appear like either you've got a vested interest in them or are in the same boat as the "fanyboy" you mock.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

JRM said:


> There's nothing wrong with your opinion at all, which you already made clear once before. They could be the best axes in the whole wide world but Repeating the same line in back to back posts makes it appear like either you've got a vested interest in them or are in the same boat as the "fanyboy" you mock.


Whoa there. Far be it from me to tell someone else that they can't spend too much money on anything. It's that I'm value orientated spending my meager money, so efficiency and durability are my first considerations, then cost, voila!


----------



## oldbuzzard (Jul 18, 2022)

I own a couple of GFB axes and, while nice, they are WAY overpriced. My dealer told me people actually collect them and has customers that wait for new axes to come in. I need an axe to use, not put on display. I use a Stihl axe myself. It is a good axe and If it gets lost or borrowed it isn’t major financial hit.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

oldbuzzard said:


> I own a couple of GFB axes and, while nice, they are WAY overpriced. My dealer told me people actually collect them and has customers that wait for new axes to come in. I need an axe to use, not put on display. I use a Stihl axe myself. It is a good axe and If it gets lost or borrowed it isn’t major financial hit.


I  ya.


----------



## tallguys (Jul 18, 2022)

Purchase the best quality you can and never look back, it's better to buy once and cry once.
FWIW Husqvarna has some Swedish made axes that are really nice, not quite Granfors-Bruks nice, but still nice.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Jul 18, 2022)

tallguys said:


> Purchase the best quality you can and never look back, it's better to buy once and cry once.
> FWIW Husqvarna has some Swedish made axes that are really nice, not quite Granfors-Bruks nice, but still nice.


I won’t disagree with that except axes do disappear in the woods, especially when working with other sawyers. I have a Husky axe, a Fiskar, another German brand I can’t recall, as well as the GFBs. They all get the job done as long as their size is appropriate for the task. Even though I don’t own one I have always heard good things about the Council Tool. I got my cross cut certification this year and the USFS instructors used Council Tools and seemed to think very highly of the brand.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

tallguys said:


> Purchase the best quality you can and never look back, it's better to buy once and cry once.
> FWIW Husqvarna has some Swedish made axes that are really nice, not quite Granfors-Bruks nice, but still nice.


They're made by Hults Bruk without the quality or quality control. Sounds like you need to search reviews. Gaps in the axe eye that you can see light through it. Wide grain hickory clubs for haft. Handled one in a store. Not for me.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

oldbuzzard said:


> I won’t disagree with that except axes do disappear in the woods, especially when working with other sawyers. I have a Husky axe, a Fiskar, another German brand I can’t recall, as well as the GFBs. They all get the job done as long as their size is appropriate for the task. Even though I don’t own one I have always heard good things about the Council Tool. I got my cross cut certification this year and the USFS instructors used Council Tools and seemed to think very highly of the brand.


The USFS and GSA contracts that CT fulfils are specified as to dimensions, AISI 1080 steel, tempering, and grade A tight grain hickory oriented in line with the bit. The government wants the best and Craig Roost has the contract for axes, shovels, and others. They're not the cheapest, but IMHO, they're the best bang for my bucks. Certainly not worth 3-4 times the cost of European imports. Made in the USA, their pride shows in every tool that they forge. Just put my 4lb GSA away minutes ago. Been splitting some gnarly pine on the NorCal coast today and I've got four cords of it. Big knotty rounds. I have to saw about 1/3 of the two cords I've done so far. For this amount of work I dream of oak being a vacation, but it was free to me from a neighbor that runs a tree service.


----------



## bugkill (Jul 19, 2022)

I just got Hultafors light Felling Axe which is the cheaper version of Granfors Buks in regards to just not as finished. fit and finish same head so. Very impressed. Can't believe how much better it is than by cheaper stuff. Was around $80cdn. Would get another one in a minute.
​


----------



## JRM (Jul 19, 2022)

Charlie Coyote said:


> Certainly not worth 3-4 times the cost of European imports.



Are you sure? Just a post or 2 back you claimed



Charlie Coyote said:


> both are priced twice what they're worth.



The math doesn't add up.

FWIW, twisty knotted oak ain't no picnic either. I've launched wedges several feet in the air trying to split stubborn pieces. Forget using an axe or a maul. Those peices all get thrown in a pile for a date with the log splitter.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 19, 2022)

JRM said:


> Are you sure? Just a post or 2 back you claimed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it goes, I am the log splitter .


----------



## jenko (Jul 20, 2022)

Charlie Coyote said:


> They're made by Hults Bruk without the quality or quality control. Sounds like you need to search reviews. Gaps in the axe eye that you can see light through it. Wide grain hickory clubs for haft. Handled one in a store. Not for me.


I bought the large husky splitting axe last year and haven’t had any issues. Quality is very good especially for what they cost.


----------



## Robert K Meyer (Jul 22, 2022)

The answer to the question is what is your purpose for the axe. I have the small forestry axe, nice to throw into a pack and I appreciate the workmanship.

If I had to settle for one axe for logging and general purpose, it would be the Stihl Universal Woodcutter Forestry axe. It may not be without problems. Head loosens, others have handle breaks. 24", it is not really a felling axe. I limb and drive wedges. It will go back to the dealer though to let them fix a loosening handle for a second time. First time handle was replaced because it was loose. But I want it to be my favorite! Wish Council Tool made an equivalent. Maybe they do, the 2.25lb, 24" handle Boy's axe.

I limb also with a double bit Council Tool rather than a chainsaw for most (6"-11" dbh. Handle had a slight twist but did not want to send it back. Head loosens on it also. Single bit is long too for driving wedges.

I have the GFB splitting axe. I like it, compact and effective. I also use more, the Fiskars X27 Super Splitting, very effective. Depends on my mood which I choose for a job.

Having several axes allows you to figure what works best for your needs.


----------



## catbuster (Jul 27, 2022)

Charlie Coyote said:


> IMHO, Council Tool utility line axes are the best value. Forged AISI 1060 American steel with computer controlled heat treatment hung on grade A tight straight grained hickory. All materials sourced and made in the U.S. for a median price. It's it. Most useful are my 4lb GSA 36" and 2.25 Boy's Axe 28". Best bangs.



I wholeheartedly agree. Council Tool may not have the cool looks or the Swede pedigree, but their Velvicut line is every bit as good as GB and HB, and like you I think their handles are _much _better. They’re much slimmer, whereas I feel like the Swedish axes require some work to get them where I want them. Of course, I have very short fingers and your mileage may vary. Council also makes a much better variety of axes. GB & HB don’t make a 5 lb Dayton head on a 28” handle, which is a really ideal wedge beater, much less a 5 lb flathead axe whatsoever. And they cost a grand total of _seventy _bucks. That’s like a third of GB’s small maul, which is the closest thing they make in handle length and weight. 

There’s a reason nobody else builds a Pulaski that anyone uses, Council has that market cornered. Barco used to build then for the FS but their product ended up being too soft away from the cutting edge.


----------



## timsmcm (Jul 31, 2022)

SimonHS said:


> You will love the quality, possibly to the point of getting a cheaper 'beater' axe to take the heavy wear and tear.
> 
> I wanted a mid-size maul and got a good deal on the GB Small Splitting Maul, second from the left in the group photo attached.
> 
> ...


What do you think about the Husqvarna axes?


----------



## Nathan Bruce (Jul 31, 2022)

WOW! this forum really came alive recently, I haven't ever heard of "Council tool" though I gave them a look and they look pretty nice.


----------



## LuDookie (Aug 1, 2022)

I’ve got a GB small forest axe and I like it ok, and appreciate it for what it is. There’s definitely nothing special about the steel used in terms of durability and in everyday use situations I find myself baby-ing it as it gets dinged up. I’ve even used it to skin hogs. In the end end I actually prefer my Finnish axes…. Fiskars.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Aug 1, 2022)

Fiskars is great stuff - inexpensive, durable, sold eveywhere. It is my go to brand for yard tools.


----------



## SimonHS (Aug 1, 2022)

timsmcm said:


> What do you think about the Husqvarna axes?



They are well made and good value, particularly if you can find them on sale.

The wooden handled axes are made by Hultafors AFAIK, the parent company of Hults Bruk. Some may be made by Helko. The steel is good quality and they keep a good edge.









Hults Bruk vs Hultafors Axes – Differences Explained | Axe & Tool


Okay, Hults Bruk and Hultafors, what’s the hell is the difference?




axeandtool.com





The plastic handled axes are 'very similar' to Gardena axes, which can be found for less money. The are very sharp out of the box and the steel is good quality.






Axe - Hatchet - GARDENA


Explore the GARDENA axes and hatchets with impact protection and hammer function. The solution to all wood issues.




www.gardena.com





More good info at this link:









Axe Brands - Everything You Need to Know - Timber Gadgets


This page is meant to shed light on the many different brands of axes. Whether you need a quality camping hatchet or you’re a long-time...




www.timbergadgets.com


----------



## GhanTechMobile (Nov 29, 2022)

GB axes are what they are. I have a newer one but I also searched and found a vintage one. They are great axes and I love my vintage GBA more than the new one. It isn't as "sexy" but its a workhorse as a boys axe. 

Yes, American axes are great as well as far as a vintage True Temper, Kelly Woodslasher, PLUMB, Evansville, MANN or a Norlund (a little pricey). You can find some of those at flea markets, yard sales, antique shops or even eBay on a late Friday or Saturday night and jump into the bidding at the last minute. Trust me I have And I don't live in a heavy logging state (GA). 

Just last weekend I found a MANN 4lb axe at a pawn shop for $7. A Craftsman 2lb boys axe for $3 at the flea market. Found a throw away Husky axe for $3 at a junk store and a Woodings Verona hatchet US01 for $2 at the same junk store. And I wasn't looking for an axe except when I found the MANN. So, keep your eyes peeled and have cash on you and you can score an excellent axe or axe head for well under it's value. Learn to haft, wedge and hang your own and you'll be more skilled than you will know.


----------

